# Your favorite projections



## JohnD

Maybe this should be in favorite videos, I don't know. I ran into a couple of neat examples of projections and here they are:
http://www.corporatetechdecisions.c...ojection?utm_source=TD_Prjct&utm_medium=email
Then there is this from Facebook:


----------



## Amiers

The guy that was looking for options about the 1200 books had me looking at full set projections for like 45 mins. I think all projection mapping is awesome and the future of set design.


----------



## JohnD

Then there is the JLo dress:
http://www.hollywoodreporter.com/news/jennifer-lopezs-american-idol-gown-783393
Some of the projection was very good, some, not so much, like a slide show of images.


----------



## ruinexplorer

Dance tends to lend itself well to unique projection.


----------



## ruinexplorer

I like the concept behind this one. http://i.imgur.com/wp1f5d6.gifv


----------



## ruinexplorer

Here's another updated version.


----------



## Goatman

Not nearly as cool as any of these, but I projected a black-and-white optical illusion gif when Alice fell down the rabbit hole during a youth production. I could probably dig it up, but it would be on my home computer (whereas I am on my work computer right now).


----------



## ruinexplorer

Not always a fan of the large scale building mapping, but I did enjoy this celebration for the 300th anniversary of Karlsruhe, Germany.


----------



## ruinexplorer

Looks like this is a group who hires themselves out for special events. But this looks to be a pretty cool performance.


----------



## AxlD1234

This was a show that Six Flags Great America did in 2013. The story line is kind of cheesy. But some of the Projections look cool. this was done with 6 projectors.


----------



## ruinexplorer




----------



## ruinexplorer

On a bit smaller scale.


----------



## kiwitechgirl

This is one of my particular favourites:


----------



## ruinexplorer

kiwitechgirl said:


> This is one of my particular favourites:


I can't imagine why you would have an affinity for that one.


----------



## Evans Poulos

This one is pretty awesome also in Sydney!


I love the part where the building becomes a turntable. Going to watch the rest on a bigger screen!


----------



## kiwitechgirl

All the Vivid projections are pretty awesome!


----------



## JohnD

I want one of these please.


----------



## ruinexplorer

Some fun at the art gallery.



There's a lot from their website: http://www.skullmapping.com/


----------



## ruinexplorer

Cool live mapping.


----------



## ruinexplorer

Real time facial projection mapping (Spacial Augmented Reality on the human face). This could lead to interesting projects.


----------



## ruinexplorer

More high speed projection mapping.


----------



## JohnD

Mac Kerr a mod at Prosoundweb forums posted this one there. Very nice interaction of real cars and projections.

EDIT: Real car starts at 0:45 and the cars were lit only with followspots.


----------



## ruinexplorer

I wish that I had gone to CES now.

https://www.linkedin.com/feed/update/urn:li:activity:6488120993024921600


----------



## ruinexplorer

Here's a pretty cool mapping project inside a cathedral in Canada.


YouTube


----------

